# Eclipse RCP Anwendung per Web start verteilen



## R.Murphy (2. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit RCP und Web start.
Ich möchte eine RCP Anwendung per Web start verteilen.
Ich nutze eclipse 3.4.2.
Dazu habe ich auch ein Beispiel namens HelloRCP im Internet gefunden (https://i-proving.ca/space/RCP+and+Java+Web+Start  ).
Nach dem ich in der Datei  hellorcp.jnlp 

<jar href="startup.jar"/>

mit 

<jar href="org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.*.jar"/>

Ausgetauscht habe und in der Datei org.eclipse.rcp_3.4.200.*.jnlp alle Einträge mit *.wpf.* entfernt habe funktioniert nun auch der Download.

Leider startet nach der Akzeptanz der Signatur die Applikation nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das debugen oder loggen kann?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (3. Okt 2009)

Öffne mal die Webstart Konsole. Wenn du dort nichts verdächtiges siehst, schau mal ob ob irgendwo beim Download ein log File erstellt wurde


----------



## R.Murphy (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,

danke für die Antwort.
Was meinst Du mit Webstart Konsole? Die Eingabeaufforderung "CMD"?
Ich habe folgendes dort eingegeben: "javaws hellorcp.jnlp -verbose"
Der Java Splash Screen erscheint, anschließend noch die Sicherheitsabfrage des Zertifikates und dann nichts mehr. Im Verzeichnis der JNLP Datei wird ein Verzeichnis namens "configuration" angelegt oder aktualisiert. Dieses Verzeichnis ist aber leer.

Wie kann ich Web Start anweisen log Dateien zu erstellen?

Danke für weitere Hilfe 

Ron


----------



## R.Murphy (5. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

neue Erkenntnisse: 
Ich habe festgestellt, dass im Java Control Panel für JNLP Start noch eine alte JRE eingestellt war.
Nach Aktualisierung dieser Einstellung funktioniert nun das Testprogramm hellorcp.
Leider funktioniert meine eigene Applikation trotzdem noch nicht.
Im Java Control Panel habe ich Debugging aktiviert und bekomme folgende Ausgabe vor Abbruch des Programms:

Java Web Start 1.6.0_13
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_13 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Documents and Settings\U254412
----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------
JNLP JREDesc in Component ignored: null
JNLP JREDesc in Component ignored: null

Kann mir jemand sagen was dies bedeutet?

Danke

Ron


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2009)

Warum hast du die startup.jar ausgetauscht???


----------



## R.Murphy (5. Okt 2009)

Ich habe die Startup.jar nicht ausgetauscht. Seit Eclipse Version 3.3.x exsistiert keine Startup.jar mehr (genaue Version ist mir leider nicht bekannt). 
Da in dem Beispiel eine Eclipse Version 3.2.x verwendet wurde, musste ich dies in der jnlp ändern.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2009)

Zeig mal deine ganze jnlp...
hast du das bsp. mal zum laufen gebracht?

schon mal hier geschaut?
Unofficial Java Web Start/JNLP FAQ


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2009)

Hast du dir schonmal das Help Topic dazu angesehen?
Deploying eclipse based application with Java Web Start


----------



## R.Murphy (6. Okt 2009)

Hier ist meine aktuelle JNLP:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="file:/C:/xampp/htdocs/company/myapp" href="myapp.jnlp">
    <information>
        <title>myapp</title>
        <vendor>company</vendor>
        <icon kind="splash" href="splash.bmp"/>
        <offline-allowed/>
    </information>
    <security>
        <all-permissions/>
    </security>
    <application-desc main-class="org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.WebStartMain">
        <argument>-nosplash </argument>
    </application-desc>
    <resources>
        <j2se version="1.6+" />
        <jar href="org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar"/>
        <extension name="the feature" href="features/de.company.myapp.feature_1.0.0.jnlp"/>
        <property name="eclipse.product" value="de.company.myapp.ui.product"/>
    </resources>

    <resources os="Windows">
        <property name="osgi.instance.area" value="@user.home/Application Data/myapp"/>
        <property name="osgi.configuration.area" value="@user.home/Application Data/myapp"/>
        <property name="javaws.debug.0" value="+TraceSecurity"/>
    </resources>
</jnlp>

Danke für Hilfe

Ron


----------



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2009)

Du solltest mal den Link von Wildcard durcharbeiten und es so versuchen.


----------



## R.Murphy (6. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich habe den Link duchgearbeitet, leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe folgende Struktur in meinem Projekt:

de.company.myapp.feature.jnlp
Referenziert:
       org.eclipse.equinox.launcher (plugin)
       de.company.myapp.feature (feature)

de.company.myapp.feature
Referenziert:
      org.eclipse.rcp (feature)
      de.company.myapp (plugin)
      de.company.myapp.model (plugin)
      de.company.myapp.model.edit (plugin)
      de.company.myapp.ui (plugin)
      de.company.myapp.ui.forms (plugin)

Ich hoffe dies ist so correct.

Danke

Ron


----------



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2009)

In dem Link steht doch irgendwas von einem wrapper?
ich an deiner stelle wurde erstmal versuchen eine leere RCP anwendung zu machen und diese per webstart zu starten. ich kann mal daheim schauen ich hab noch ein jnlp file mit 3.4.2 da klappt es wunderbar.


----------



## R.Murphy (7. Okt 2009)

Hi SirWayn,

bei mir heist das Wrapper feature "de.company.myapp.feature.jnlp".
Ein einfaches Beispiel funktioniert ja auch mit Webstart.

Kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit die Jars auf dem Server von der Kommandozeile zu starten?
Ich habe das mit "java -classpath plugins\org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main" versucht. 

Der Java Task wird ohne Meldung sofort wieder beendet. Ein Starten der jnlp-Datei funktioniert aber.

Was mach ich da Falsch?

Ron


----------



## Gast2 (7. Okt 2009)

Es gibt ein feature und ein Wrapper um dein feature. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Sachen.
Wie gesagt ich schau mal ob ich mein jnlp file noch hab.

Bis jetzt startest du noch gar nichts von deinem Server du führst das file nur auf deinem rechner aus.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Okt 2009)

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="file:C:\workspace\Tippspiel-RCP-Wrapper\export" 
	href="start.jnlp">
    <information>
        <title></title>
        <offline-allowed/>
    </information>
    <security>
        <all-permissions/>
    </security>
    <application-desc main-class="org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain">
         <argument>-consoleLog </argument>
    </application-desc>
    <resources>
    <!-- Reference to the startup.jar. This does not change -->
    <jar href="startup.jar"/>
    <j2se version="1.4+" />
    <!-- Information usually specified in the config.ini -->
    <property name="osgi.instance.area"
              value="log"/>
    <property name="osgi.configuration.area"
              value="log"/>
    <property name="osgi.clean"
              value="true"/>

    <!-- The id of the product to run, like found in the overview page of the product editor -->
    <property name="eclipse.product"
              value="Tippspiel_RCP.product"/>
    </resources>

	<resources>
		<jar href="plugins/Tippspiel_RCP_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/Tippspiel_RCP_thirdparty_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui_3.4.1.M20080903-2000.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.forms_3.3.101.v20080708_34x.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/com.ibm.icu_3.8.1.v20080530.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.commands_3.4.0.I20080509-2000.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.databinding_1.1.1.M20080827-0800b.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.databinding.beans_1.1.1.M20080827-0800a.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.jobs_3.4.0.v20080512.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.expressions_3.4.0.v20080603-2000.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.4.0.v20080512.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime.compatibility.auth_3.2.100.v20070502.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.osgi_3.4.2.R34x_v20080826-1230.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.help_3.3.101.v20080702_34x.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.jface_3.4.1.M20080827-2000.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.2.1.M20080827-0800a.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.4.1.M20080827-0800a.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.rcp_3.4.0.v20080507.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.contenttype_3.3.0.v20080604-1400.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.app_1.1.0.v20080421-2006.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.common_3.4.0.v20080421-2006.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.preferences_3.2.201.R34x_v20080709.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.registry_3.4.0.v20080516-0950.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20080819.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Mac">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.carbon_4.0.0.I20080610-1200.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.2.201.R34x_v20080819.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.simpleconfigurator_1.0.0.v20080604.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Windows" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Windows" arch="x86_64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_64_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Windows" arch="ia64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.ia64_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="s390">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.s390_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="s390x">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.s390x_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Solaris" arch="sparc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.solaris.sparc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Solaris" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.solaris.x86_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="ppc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ppc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="x86_64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Mac">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="AIX" arch="ppc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.aix.ppc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="HP-UX" arch="PA_RISC">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.hpux.PA_RISC_3.4.0.v3448f.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="HP-UX" arch="ia64_32">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.hpux.ia64_32_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.linux.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="ia64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ia64_3.4.0.HEAD.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Solaris" arch="sparc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.solaris.sparc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="qnx" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.photon.qnx.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Solaris" arch="sparc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.solaris.sparc_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Mac">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.carbon.macosx_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="ppc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.ppc_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080805.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="s390">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.s390_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="s390x">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.s390x_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.linux.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080805.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Linux" arch="x86_64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_64_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="AIX" arch="ppc">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.aix.ppc_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="HP-UX" arch="ia64_32">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.hpux.ia64_32_1.0.1.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="HP-UX" arch="PA_RISC">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.hpux.PA_RISC_1.0.100.v20080303.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Windows" arch="x86">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Windows" arch="x86_64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_64_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
	</resources>
	<resources os="Windows" arch="ia64">
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.ia64_0.0.0.jar"/>
	</resources>

</jnlp>
[/XML]

so hats bei mir ohne Probleme getan


----------



## R.Murphy (13. Okt 2009)

Hi SirWayne,

vielen Dank für die Datei. Ich habe meine Jnlp-Datei damit ersetzt und abweichende Versionsnummern angepasst.
Nun bekomme ich eine Exeption:
#### Java Web Start Error:
#### org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain


java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.jnlp.JNLPClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Hier meine vollständige JNLP-Datei: 
	
	
	
	





```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+" codebase="file:/C:/xampp/htdocs/company/myapp" href="myapp.jnlp">
    <information>
        <title>myapp</title>
        <vendor>ABC</vendor>
        <offline-allowed/>
    </information>
    <security>
        <all-permissions/>
    </security>
    <application-desc main-class="org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain">
         <argument>-consoleLog </argument>
    </application-desc>
    <resources>
    <!-- Reference to the startup.jar. This does not change -->
    <jar href="org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar"/>
    <j2se version="1.6+" />
    <!-- Information usually specified in the config.ini -->
    <property name="osgi.instance.area"
              value="log"/>
    <property name="osgi.configuration.area"
              value="log"/>
    <property name="osgi.clean"
              value="true"/>
              
    <!-- The id of the product to run, like found in the overview page of the product editor -->
    <property name="eclipse.product"
              value="Tippspiel_RCP.product"/>
    </resources>
    
    <resources>
		<jar href="plugins/com.ibm.icu_3.8.1.v20080530.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/com.mycompany.util_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/de.company.myapp.model.edit_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/de.company.myapp.model_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/de.company.myapp.ui_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/de.company.myapp_1.0.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.apache.commons.lang_2.4.0.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.commands_3.4.0.I20080509-2000.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.contenttype_3.3.0.v20080604-1400.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.databinding.beans_1.1.1.M20080827-0800a.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.databinding_1.1.1.M20080827-0800b.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.expressions_3.4.1.r342_v20081203-0800.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.filesystem.win32.x86_1.1.0.v20080604-1400.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.filesystem_1.2.0.v20080604-1400.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.jobs_3.4.1.R34x_v20081128.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.resources_3.4.2.R34x_v20090126.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime.compatibility.auth_3.2.100.v20070502.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.4.0.v20080512.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.common.ui_2.4.0.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.common_2.4.0.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.databinding.edit_1.0.0.v200808251517.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.databinding_1.0.0.v200808251517.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.ecore.change_2.4.0.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi_2.4.1.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.ecore_2.4.2.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui_2.4.2.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.edit_2.4.2.v200902171115.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.emf.validation_1.2.0.v200807161729.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.app_1.1.0.v20080421-2006.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.common_3.4.0.v20080421-2006.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.preferences_3.2.201.R34x_v20080709.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.registry_3.4.0.v20080516-0950.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.simpleconfigurator_1.0.0.v20080604.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.help_3.3.102.v20081014_34x.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.jface.databinding_1.2.1.M20080827-0800a.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.jface_3.4.2.M20090107-0800.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.osgi_3.4.3.R34x_v20081215-1030.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.rcp_3.4.1.R342_v20090205.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt_3.4.2.v3452b.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.forms_3.3.103.v20081027_34x.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.navigator_3.3.102.M20090127-1700.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.views_3.3.1.M20081112-0800.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.4.2.M20090127-1700.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui_3.4.2.M20090204-0800.jar"/>
		<jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.2.201.R34x_v20080819.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Mac">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.ui.carbon_4.0.0.I20080610-1200.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources>
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.2.201.R34x_v20080819.jar"/>
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.simpleconfigurator_1.0.0.v20080604.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Windows" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_3.4.1.v3452b.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Windows" arch="x86_64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86_3.4.1.v3452b.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Windows" arch="ia64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.ia64_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="s390">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.s390_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="s390x">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.s390x_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Solaris" arch="sparc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.solaris.sparc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Solaris" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.solaris.x86_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="ppc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ppc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="x86_64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Mac">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="AIX" arch="ppc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.aix.ppc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="HP-UX" arch="PA_RISC">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.hpux.PA_RISC_3.4.0.v3448f.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="HP-UX" arch="ia64_32">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.hpux.ia64_32_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.linux.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="ia64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.ia64_3.4.0.HEAD.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Solaris" arch="sparc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.motif.solaris.sparc_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="qnx" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.swt.photon.qnx.x86_3.4.1.v3449c.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Solaris" arch="sparc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.solaris.sparc_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Mac">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.carbon.macosx_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="ppc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.ppc_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080805.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="s390">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.s390_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="s390x">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.s390x_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.linux.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080805.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Linux" arch="x86_64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_64_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="AIX" arch="ppc">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.aix.ppc_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="HP-UX" arch="ia64_32">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.hpux.ia64_32_1.0.1.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="HP-UX" arch="PA_RISC">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.motif.hpux.PA_RISC_1.0.100.v20080303.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Windows" arch="x86">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Windows" arch="x86_64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_64_1.0.101.R34x_v20080731.jar"/>
    </resources>
    <resources os="Windows" arch="ia64">
        <jar href="plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.ia64_0.0.0.jar"/>
    </resources>
    
</jnlp>
```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Ron


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2009)

versuch das hier einzufügen


```
org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.WebStartMain
```


----------



## R.Murphy (13. Okt 2009)

Sorry für die dumme Frage: Wo soll ich das einfügen?
Diese Metode befindet sich doch in org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar, oder?


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2009)

Das ist keine Methode sondern eine Klasse
schau mal in zeile 11-13 da steht org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain
das musst mit dem obrigen ersetzen...


----------



## R.Murphy (14. Okt 2009)

Es funktioniert!!!
Ich musste noch die ID ändern und alles war OK.

Habe es daraufhin auf einen Apache Server geschoben und von einem W2K Rechner mit Java 1.5 aufgerufen.

Ein Update von Java funktionierte leider nicht habe dann die Zeile 

```
<j2se version="1.6+" />
```
 auf 
	
	
	
	





```
<j2se version="1.6" />
```
 geändert.

Daraufhin wurde JRE auf dem Zielrechner automatisch aktualisiert.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem das gemeldet wird:"JAR-Ressourcen in JNLP-Datei sind nicht von demselben Zertifikat signiert".

Ich überprüfte alle Jars im plugin Verzeichnis mit jarsigner -verify JarName und erhielt immer "jar verified."

Hier ist die Fehlermeldung des Clients:
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResourcesHelper(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.checkSignedResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

Kann man herausfinden welche nicht vom gleichen Zertifikat sind?

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (14. Okt 2009)

Ja ich denk mal die ganzen eclipse.jars...
musst du alle entpacken die zertifikate wegschmeißen und mit deinem signieren...
würde dir raten ein ant task daraus zu machen...muss mal daheim schauen ob ich sowas noch hab...


----------



## R.Murphy (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo SirWayne,

daheim einen ant task gefunden?

Tanks

Ron


----------



## R.Murphy (23. Okt 2009)

Hi SirWayne,

danke für den Ant Task, dass wird mir die Arbeit erleichtern.

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit alle JARs per Kommandozeile signiert und validiert.
Danach bekam ich, auf einem Testrechner (W2K) trotzdem noch einen Signierungsfehler.
Ursache: Ich hatte vergessen die Datei org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar zu signieren da diese Datei nicht im plugins Verzeichnis lag.
Es funktionierte dann aber erst, nachdem ich alle anderen Zertifikate in dieser Datei mittels eines ZIP-Programms entfernt und anschließend die Datei neu signiert hatte.
Verwunderlich das der Aufruf der jnlp Datei über meinen Apache-Server und den Entwicklungsrechner trotz fehlender Signatur funktioniert hat.

Nun ein Schritt weiter, treffe ich auf das nächste Problem. Ich bekomme nun auf meinem Test-Client die Meldung, dass die Hauptklasse „org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain“ nicht in "org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar" gefunden werden kann.
Ich habe den Eintrag in der JNLP-Datei geändert 
„<jar href="org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.101.R34x_v20081125.jar" main="true"/>“
Doch leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Nach einigen Stunden googlen konnte ich leider auch nichts dazu finden.
Vermutlich nur eine Kleinigkeit.

Danke

Ron


----------



## Gast2 (23. Okt 2009)

Ja das mit dem entsignieren aller plugins ist schon nervig deshalb der ant task des entsigniert alle und signiert die plugins neu...

zu deinem fehler keine ahnung hab den launcher noch nie benutzt schau mal im eclipse forum oder schreib dort rein was die meinen...


----------

